# Tallebudgera Creek Camping Trip.



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Only fished Tally from the shore but some good beam in there, try around the highway bridge on the tide change, a heap of birds there this morning feeding on some surface action as i cycled past.
The swell is reasonably small at the moment so the bar shouldnt be too bad, generally there is a few kayakers there on the weekend fishing this area who can goive you some local advice.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

lovely creek mate, 
i went over the bar but only on an incoming tide if the swell is small, didnt catch anything out there.
watch out for clowns bombdiving off the bridge and skiers. a bit further up the creek theres some very pretty stuff and some good yabbie banks and little island. i think high tide may be the go.
included a few pics


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

The swell is very small at the moment so you can slip straight out the river mouth hang a left around burliegh headland,the tailor are meant to be firing,they are firing seen some good catches tonight.palmy reef you can't miss you'll see the boats.Go up the river towards back highway bridge some nice flats for whiting.
clarkey


----------



## Flyrot (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Indiedog,

The dam holds wild bass and silvers but is on private property. Unfortunately the baitfishos get in under the dam wall and remove all the fish that come over the wall. The creek is very low now so there are not too many spots to paddle above the salt limit. Try surface lures in the canals for Jacks, Bream and Trev's. what colour is your Yak?, I'll keep an eye out for you!

Angus


----------



## Flyrot (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey indiedog, how'd it go on the mighty Talley?

I only got to peddle my size 8 crocs on the flats and it was pretty quiet.


----------

